# brinkmann smoke n grill water pan



## argo (Jun 3, 2012)

So Yesterday well looking at garage sales for parts to build my UDS I found a ECB for Five Dollars because it is missing the water pan,

my question is can you use any kind of pan as the water pan or I do I have to order the one from the Brinkman website?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 4, 2012)

Argo, morning...  Any pan will do... some folks use a "one use" foil  pan for water, or sand as a heat stabilizer....   Dave


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 4, 2012)

Like Dave said any pan will do. Fill with sand then cover with foil works great for it


----------

